# MONEYMAXXING GUIDE PART1



## UNCHAINED (Sep 8, 2020)

SMMA

Will need to niche down and have a good salesman.
FB Ads are easy to attract customers.
FB,Google,Twitter, Pinterest etc. platforms

Copy Writing

High in demand.
Easy to do.
Kinda competitive.

Sales

Very competitive.
Requires a lot of over the phone communication.
Commission based - able to earn lots if you work hard and smart.
Stressful if you don't meet targets.

Trading

Takes time to master and to analyse charts.
High risk.
Very popular method.

Copytrading

Easy to do.
Easy to lose money if you copy from a shit trader.
Volatile cash flow.
Full of scammers.

Coding

Takes a couple years to learn and master things.
Good well paying job prospects.

Drop shipping

Most shitted on methods.
Full of scammers. 
Branding is highly important.
If you sell unique products with fast shipping times on professional stores you should be good. 

Phone repairs

Fix broken phones and sell them on ebay for profit.
There is a risk of ruining repairs and losing profit when you first learn how to repair phones.

Affiliate Marketing

Passive income. You need to develop a big platform in order to become successful.

Amazon FBA

You need to do proper product research in order to succeed.
Large start up cost.
Passive income

Translating

Requires to trade time for money.
Easy to do if you have good english grammar skills or know a second language.




Spoiler: Learning Resources






Spoiler: SMMA













Social Media Marketing Agency Courses SMMA Courses Digital Marketing


Want to Start a SMMA that Actually Makes $100,000+ Per Year? We have over 100 students making $10,000+ PER MONTH!




cerealentrepreneur.academy











Spoiler: Copywriting










Spoiler: Sales










Spoiler: Trading












Trading 212


Trading 212 is a London fintech company democratising the financial markets with free, smart and easy to use apps, enabling anyone to trade equities, currenc...




www.youtube.com










Spoiler: Coding












freeCodeCamp.org


Learn to code for free.




www.youtube.com










Spoiler: Dropshipping










Spoiler: Phone Repairs












Fixing the world, one gizmo at a time. | iFixit News


Fixing the world, one gizmo at a time.




www.ifixit.com










Spoiler: Also use LinkedIn Learning to search for courses too:












LinkedIn Learning with Lynda: Online Training Courses for Creative, Technology, Business Skills


Learn business, creative, and technology skills to achieve your personal and professional goals. Join LinkedIn Learning today to get access to thousands of courses. Lynda is now LinkedIn Learning.




www.linkedin.com










Spoiler: Affiliate Marketing












What is Affiliate Marketing and How Does it Work?


"What is affiliate marketing and how does it work? You want to start an online business but you don’t have a product to sell. Is this you? This is the proble...




www.youtube.com










Spoiler: Amazon FBA












1 Welcome and How to Use this Course







www.youtube.com


----------



## UNCHAINED (Sep 8, 2020)

Check out this thread too How to create infinite moneymaxxing methods.


----------



## ReverseNorwoodPill (Sep 8, 2020)

i will just develop new incel site and have ads tbh


----------



## ReverseNorwoodPill (Sep 8, 2020)

UNCHAINED said:


> SMMA
> 
> Will need to niche down and have a good salesman.
> FB Ads are easy to attract customers.
> ...


----------



## UNCHAINED (Sep 8, 2020)

ReverseNorwoodPill said:


> View attachment 653511


wtf does this mean?


----------



## GeordiLeFort (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7651 (Sep 8, 2020)

I wanted to start dropshipping , is it that bad?


----------



## CrazyFitLover (Sep 8, 2020)

Andrew91 said:


> I wanted to start dropshipping , is it that bad?


BULSHIT BUSINESS, it is dead, most fucked thing you can do, you have to sell at higher prices, deliver more lately, while amazon delivers in 1 day and sells at lower prices than you would, it is just dead shit to do.


----------



## Deleted member 7651 (Sep 8, 2020)

CrazyFitLover said:


> BULSHIT BUSINESS, it is dead, most fucked thing you can do, you have to sell at higher prices, deliver more lately, while amazon delivers in 1 day and sells at lower prices than you would, it is just dead shit to do.


I mean if i sell stuff from china i can beat most amazon prices , for example i bought my resistance bands from a chinese site super fucking cheap .


----------



## Mongrelcel (Sep 8, 2020)

wow tahnks for the well tough out and detailed post im sure you spend lots of time and effort of this


----------



## CrazyFitLover (Sep 8, 2020)

Andrew91 said:


> I mean if i sell stuff from china i can beat most amazon prices , for example i bought my resistance bands from a chinese site super fucking cheap .


Do what you want, aalso you cant trust chinese, they just abadonded my items which i purchased from aliexpress, not alibaaba, it is meant thaat aliexpress is safer, but no. In my case i ordered almost 50 lighters to sell in my city and product didnot came, i payed for shippng and everything, not it is time for disput.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Sep 8, 2020)

Mongrelcel said:


> wow tahnks for the well tough out and detailed post im sure you spend lots of time and effort of this


your username matches your posts very well


----------



## Mongrelcel (Sep 8, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> your username matches your posts very well


what are you trying to say


----------



## Mouthbreath (Sep 8, 2020)

Mongrelcel said:


> what are you trying to say


mong


----------



## leprechauncel (Oct 8, 2020)

Trading is a bad idea for 99.99% of people. Unless you're a 140 IQ quant or have insider information, it's not worth your time. It's tax-inefficient, requires time (and stress), and is unlikely to yield any profit anyway. You'd be better off investing in VTI passively, auto reinvesting, and letting the profit train roll slowly.

TL;DR trading is for autists


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 8, 2020)

Sounds like a 12 yo came up with some cringy bullshit


----------



## maxmendietta (Oct 8, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Sounds like a 12 yo came up with some cringy bullshit


cringes me


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 8, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> cringes me


Quiet bricklayer


----------



## maxmendietta (Oct 8, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Quiet bricklayer


tales from the peanut factory you got your face shape from


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 8, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> tales from the peanut factory you got your face shape from


Kill yourself spic


----------



## maxmendietta (Oct 8, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Kill yourself spic


----------

